# Phrag (pearcei x wallisii)



## Gideon (Oct 15, 2006)

I am very please with this one, I bought it in bud at the National show in September from Michael Tibbs, I just wish the flowers lasted longer...reminds me of a miniature wallisii

*Phrag (pearcei x wallisii)*


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks very pale. I like it!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2006)

Gideon

Most attractive - thanks for posting.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 16, 2006)

yes, very much like a mini wallisii!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 16, 2006)

Very pretty and interesting cross - flower looks as big as a normal walisii


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty! 
You are making me think twice about divesting my wallisii!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice, Gideon!

How tall is the spike?


----------



## Gilda (Oct 20, 2006)

:clap: :clap: I love it ! How long do the flowers last ?


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice it's name is Mem. Garren Weaver ,i am pretty sure.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2006)

hey nice phrag


----------



## dustywoman (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!:drool:


----------

